# The SCP Foundation



## see ya (Jan 18, 2009)

So, I came across this last night.

It's basically a (fake) documentation of phenomena that could potentially pose a threat to humanity and/or global security, and a cool exercise in creativity to boot. The entries vary from  the intriguing, to the bizarre, to the silly (and familiar), to  the downright nightmare fuel.

So...yeah. Discuss.


----------

